# بترول السويس ام الجامعة البريطانية او الامريكية



## شهيد الظلام (30 أغسطس 2011)

هو يا جماعة ايه الفرق بين خريج بترول السويس وخريج بترول البريطانية او الامريكية
وايهما افضل


----------



## correng (31 أغسطس 2011)

الاقوى علميا بين الثلاثه بالطبع هو خريج هندسة السويس ..... لكن البريطانيه و الامريكيه بيفتحو شغل افضل بمرتبات اعلى بس مش في المجال الهندسي الصرف... هتلاقي معظمهم بيشتغل في المبيعات و التسويق كمهندسي مبيعات في الشركات الاجنبيه الكبرى و بمرتبات خياليه .... و عامة الواسطه ممكن تخلي واحد معهوش شهاده يشتغل في احسن حته..

و معلومه عامه : افضل و اقوى هندسه في مصر في مجال البترول و التكرير هي هندسة الفاهره .. سواء هندسه كيماويه اللي بيشتغلو في التكرير او هندسة تعدين و بترول اللي بيشتغلو في الاستخراج و باقي المجالات الاخرى في البترول


----------



## superman1 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------

